# Count Dantes Dim Mac



## GrandmasterP (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone over a certain age may remember 'Count' Dantes ads in comic books for his 'deadly' Dim Mac system all via mail order.
Article here from page 23 onwards.
http://www.thegoldensprout.com/sites/thegoldensprout/files/docs/eight.pdf


----------



## seasoned (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I do. After all I am father times brother of course.


----------



## Buka (Dec 29, 2012)

As of the turn of the century, that little booklet that Count Dante sold in the back of the comic books was the number one selling "published work" in Martial Arts history. I don't know if that has changed.

Iconic stuff, that whole Dante thing. Walking a bull through the main streets of Chicago to generate publicity, having the first "dojo war", and Dojo war *death*. I think his name was Jim Concevic) "Death Touch", I mean, really, how can you come up with something that tops the term_ death_ _touch_ in the minds of 1960's comic book readers?

Count Dante was right up there with the Lone Ranger.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 8, 2013)

GrandmasterP said:


> Anyone over a certain age may remember 'Count' Dantes ads in comic books for his 'deadly' Dim Mac system all via mail order.
> Article here from page 23 onwards.
> _*http://www.thegoldensprout.com/sites/thegoldensprout/files/docs/eight.pdf*_



That's ten minutes of my life I won't get back.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 8, 2013)

Wasn't the "Count" also a hairdresser?


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2013)

I remember those ads!


----------

